# malmené



## sophieteste

Re-bonsoir,

Pour traduire malmené, pas dans le sens où il y aurait une violence physique mais plutôt dans le sens où l'on serait psychologiquement bousculé, on emploierait plutôt "maltratado" ou "molestado"? ou autre chose?

Merci

2e message:

Désolée encore une fois, je découvre ce forum et l'aide précieuse qu'il apporte!

La phrase exacte donc:

"nous avons d'abord fait cette marche comme de simples touristes français, quelque peu malmenés par l’ambiguïté de ce jeu de rôle."

"participamos en esta marcha como simples turistas franceses, un poco maltratados / molestados por la ambigüedad de este juego de roles"

Merci,


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour,

Je ne dirais pas ici "molestados".

Mais si tu nous expliquais en quoi consiste ce jeu de rôle ce serait peut-être plus simple pour nous de t'aider.

Tienes que citar la fuente bibliográfica siempre que citas una frase ajena. No te olvides, es obligatorio (norma 4)

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## sophieteste

Le jeu de rôle est ambigu car il propose à des touristes qui ont la liberté de circulation de se mettre dans la peau de clandestins qui ne l'ont pas, ce qui pose un certain nombre de problèmes moraux. C'est assez dérangeant en ce sens, c'est pourquoi je proposais "molestado" mais peut-être que "maltratado" convient mieux (ce qui me gêne avec maltratado c'est que rien n'oblige ces touristes à participer à ce jeu de rôle et qu'ils le font en connaissance de cause).  

Merci,


----------



## Dentellière

Bonsoir Sophieteste

_¿Incomodados ?_

_¿Fastidiados_?

¿_Tratados duramente ?_

_¿Maltratados_? (_¿Por qué no_?)

:]


----------



## sophieteste

Buenas noches,

"Incomodados" suena muy bien! 

"Maltratados" y "tratados duramente" insisten más en el aspecto de sufrimiento moral o física que en el aspecto de ambigüedad moral. 

Muchas gracias!


----------



## Pohana

Bonsoir Sophie :
*
"Incomodados" suena muy bien!  si y no...*

En español se utiliza el adjetivo _incómodo_ en lugar del participio pasado del verbo incomodar cuando se expresa un estado, asi pues, _incómodos_ _debido al_....

À +
Pohana


----------



## sophieteste

Ah... muchas gracias!

No lo sabía, así que "incómodo" puede significar a la vez "gênant" et "gêné"? Y se utiliza más a menudo en este sentido?


----------



## Pohana

sophieteste said:


> Ah... muchas gracias!
> 
> No lo sabía, así que "incómodo" puede significar a la vez "gênant" et "gêné"? Y se utiliza más a menudo en este sentido?



Si puede ser a la vez gênant et gêné : una situación incómoda es una situación que produce incomodidad, y cuando necesites utilizar el participio pasado de _incomodar_ debes utilizar el adjetivo _incómodo(a)_: _estábamos incómodos en ese lugar_.


----------



## sophieteste

Sí... y si entiendo bien, es lo mismo con molestar, se dice más bien molesto que molestado..

muchas gracias,


----------



## Dentellière

... pero no es lo mismo "i_ncomodado_" que "_incómodo_ "


_Yo estaba incómodo_
_Yo me sentía incomodado por_...

..


----------



## Pohana

sophieteste said:


> Sí... y si entiendo bien, es lo mismo con molestar, se dice más bien molesto que molestado..



 cuando expresas estados, si expresas acción utilizas el participio pasado: estoy molesto / yo los he molestado...


----------



## Pohana

Dentellière said:


> ...  pero no es lo mismo "i_ncomodado_" que "_incómodo_ "



Cuando expresas la acción utilizas el participio pasado: ellos habían incomodado....  si expresas un estado utilizas el adjetivo: ellos estaban incómodos (es incorrecto intercambiarlos)


----------



## Dentellière

Claro. No es lo mismo.

Edito: 
El verbo es incomodar. Ejemplo http://www.lanacion.com.ar/nota.asp?nota_id=1276806

Los turistas, "_incomodados_" por los organizadores (se sentían "_incómodos_")

Y... buenas noches


----------



## sophieteste

Ahora, no sé más que utilizar porque segun lo que dice Dentellière, debería utilizar "incomodados" dado el "por la ambiguedad del juego de rol", "incomodados por".. pero segun Pohana el adjetivo se utiliza en lugar del participio en esto tipo de caso. Alguien puede clarificar las cosas?

Gracias,


----------



## Dentellière

Hola Sophie,

*Incomodados *por las personas que proponen el juego (y las consecuencias) (verbo incomodar)

*Incómodos* por la situación (estar incómodo) = être _mal à l´aise_

:]


----------



## GURB

Hola
Pour ma part je dirais: *algo maltrechos por*... maltrecho évoque à la fois l'état physique et psychologique qui résulte d'une action violente subie par le sujet. C'est bien ce qu'évoque _malmenés_.


> *maltrecho*
> 
> *maltrecho, -a* (part. de "maltraer") adj. En mal estado físico o moral, a consecuencia de cierta cosa: "La enfermedad le ha dejado maltrecho. Dejó maltrecho a su adversario".


Si ça peut te servir...


----------



## Pohana

Dentellière said:


> *Incomodados *por las personas que proponen el juego (y las consecuencias) (verbo incomodar) *NONONO SVP*
> 
> *Incómodos* por la situación (estar incómodo) = être _mal à l´aise_ *=> es un estado*


*
Estar incomodados por las propuestas (estado) => es incorrecto*, se dice_ incómodos por las propuestas_ (o las personas, c'est pareil)

Cuando el sujeto ejecuta la acción = los hemos incomodado * con nuestras propuestas
* (pas d'accord en nombre ou genre)


----------



## Pohana

GURB said:


> Hola
> Pour ma part je dirais: *algo maltrechos por*... maltrecho évoque à la fois l'état physique et psychologique qui résulte d'une action violente subie par le sujet. C'est bien ce qu'évoque _malmenés_.



Désolée GURB, mais moi, je suis pas d'accord, _ maltrecho_ evoque plutôt des blessures physiques ou psycologiques (pas forcément graves, mais blessures quand même) qui résultent de la action violente subie


----------



## Dentellière

Je n´ai pas dit ...estaban...

Je n´ai pas écrit *fueron.* J_e pensais que ce serait évident_. 

*Fueron incomodados* por los organizadores del juego.
*Están incómodos* por eso



Piensa en est ejemplo:

_El me incomoda_
_Yo estoy incómoda con él_.


¿Ves lo que intento decir?


----------



## Pohana

sophieteste said:


> Ahora, no sé más que utilizar porque segun lo que dice Dentellière, debería utilizar "incomodados" dado el "por la ambiguedad del juego de rol", "incomodados por".. pero segun Pohana el adjetivo se utiliza en lugar del participio en esto tipo de caso. Alguien puede clarificar las cosas?



En ce qui me concerne je vois pas l'ambiguïté, en vez de utilizar el participio pasado de malmener *DEBES* utilizar el adjetivo _incómodo_(a)-s, pues es un estado inducido en los turistas que escuchan la situación des clandestins;  tampoco veo ambigüedad en el hecho de _se mettre dans la peau des clandestins_, la ambigüedad _du jeu de rôle_ reside en la necesidad, por parte de los turistas, de convertirse temporalmente _en clandestins_ y diferenciarse a si mismos como turistas al mismo tiempo.

À +
Pohana


----------



## sophieteste

Gracias por sus respuestas,


Pohana, yo creo que voy a seguir tus consejos sobre el uso del adjetivo en lugar del participio en lo concerniente a "incómodo/incomodado". Es decir, utilizar "incomodado" sólo cuando el verbo es en la forma activa : haber incomodado a alguien. 
Pero necesito una última precision: con la forma pasiva se dice "haber sido incomodado o incómodo por alguien"? (no digo "estar incómodo")

En effet la gêne ne provient pas directement du fait de se mettre dans la peau d'un clandestin mais de jouer au clandestin alors qu'on est un touriste...

Gurb, merci pour la proposition mais dans ce cas je n'emploie pas "malmené" dans le sens d'une violence subie mais d'une gêne morale.


----------



## Pohana

sophieteste said:


> Pero necesito una última precision: con la forma pasiva se dice "haber sido incomodado o incómodo por alguien"? (no digo "estar incómodo")



En la forma pasiva se utiliza el participio pasado, es decir _haber sido incomodado por_ 

À +
Pohana


----------

